# Pollen upset stomach?



## Donnie (Aug 3, 2010)

I have taken pollen for 6 weeks, but it just started hurting my stomach, can't even take 5 bits of it or it hurts - like crampy stomach. Any ideas? This is happening to several people who are using the same pollen.

-Donnie


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

You should know where and what plant the pollen comes from.

It is a natural protein. So is snake venom.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Normally pollen is good for you, but your body is telling you this particular pollen is not good. I wouldn't take this particular pollen anymore. Plants can have medicinal value..........and some have a bad effect on humans and are to be avoided. A clue that it is not right for you is if your body tries to get rid of it out of one end or the other!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

If several people are having a negative reaction to the same pollen source I would suggest getting another source of pollen to try. 
Could be that the source of pollen is contaminated by chemicals or pesticides etc.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I have taken pollen for 6 weeks, but it just started hurting my stomach, can't even take 5 bits of it or it hurts - like crampy stomach. Any ideas? This is happening to several people who are using the same pollen.
> 
> -Donnie


Humans can not digest the the outside shell of bee pollen... according to some well know beeks.

Perhaps that's part of the problem.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Pollen can and will spoil if not keep in a freezer or fridge. Spoiled pollen will upset your stomach. I would suspect this first.


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

I have similar symptoms, but my threshold is 18-25 granules.

This I've attributed to having a pollen allergy. I've been trying to break it, with the use of pollen, but just can't seem to get past the 1/8 teaspoon or less level.

You will find that the fresher the pollen is, the more sensitive people will be to it.

But, as others have pointed out, because so many people are affected by it, there may be a secondary ingredient within the pollen causing everyone to react.

DS


----------

